# Android Only



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

So like the title says, can I remove the webOS and devote all space in my TP to Android? I did a little searching and couldnt find a answer, or if it had asked/attempted yet, though I am sure it has been.

I installed CM7 way back when it was first released, I have yet to boot back into webOS since. I dont think I will ever boot back into webOS, unless that is part of the process to install Android permanently 

Thanks


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

_*WILL YOU TELL ME HOW TO REMOVE WEBOS ENTIRELY?*

Nah. We like WebOS. Furthermore, we don't recommend removing it. In future it may be needed for updates and such. Plus it doesn't take up much space, and you may find yourself wanting to give it a second look some day_

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha35cyanogenmod-touchpad/


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks, maybe further down the line webOS will be a completely removable OS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

cordell said:


> Thanks, maybe further down the line webOS will be a completely removable OS.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Oh, its removable, you just have to learn for yourself ;-)
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

incredibly unhelpful replies.

why waste the breath?


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

I've heard of people doing it, but I don't know how to do it.

I don't think it to be wise, because there is not a recovery image out there (to my knowledge).

With webos there is a safety net with the Web dr.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

You have to remove the webos image from /boot. But you have to do that from within webos.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jinchoung said:


> incredibly unhelpful replies.
> 
> why waste the breath?


Because they want to warn him that it's not a good idea to remove it?It could potentially cause issues with his system given the way that CM has things set up + low level recovery methods outside of clockwork recovery. He might also one day regret removing it (i.e. warranty returns) and it would really complicate things trying to put webOS back on it.

Don't automatically assume because they didn't give him the answer he wanted, it doesn't mean they weren't trying to help, that's just as rude as the times when people don't try to help at all in replies.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

yarly said:


> Because they want to warn him that it's not a good idea to remove it?It could potentially cause issues with his system given the way that CM has things set up + low level recovery methods outside of clockwork recovery. He might also one day regret removing it (i.e. warranty returns) and it would really complicate things trying to put webOS back on it.
> 
> Don't automatically assume because they didn't give him the answer he wanted, it doesn't mean they weren't trying to help, that's just as rude as the times when people don't try to help at all in replies.


Not trying to troll, but WebOS doctor will work with an almost completely wiped device (believe me ;-)
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

> Just because you CAN do a thing does not mean you SHOULD do a thing. That being said, removing webOS from the touchpad is a really bad idea. It does provide a safety net in the event that cm9 crashes and gives you an easy path to recovery. WebOS doctor will restore most devices in almost any software condition, however, it is not always easy to do so and could, in the event of a defective doctor attempt, render the device in an unusable state. If the space is that important you could always remove all but the bare install of webOS which could free up some space. You can do as you wish but I would recommend against it.
> 
> Not trying to troll, but WebOS doctor will work with an almost completely wiped device (believe me ;-)
> jSent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


-- Sent from my TouchPad using Communities


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

i use WebOS to do Skype video calls on my touchpad. But most of the time I'm on CM9.

I don't see why anyone would want to remove WebOS!


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

moheysaleh said:


> i use WebOS to do Skype video calls on my touchpad. But most of the time I'm on CM9.
> 
> I don't see why anyone would want to remove WebOS!


Small amount of extra space. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

